# Story Time with Uncle Tyson: the Blog



## macky (Dec 2, 2010)

Story Time with Uncle Tyson: the Blog

We are looking for great cube stories from around the world. They can be pieces of cube history that not many people know about, amusing personal anecdotes, or even lists of awesome things about Lars Petrus and Stefan Pochmann. Share stories that the whole community will want to read.

No specific writing style is expected (though we do expect good grammar and punctuation); depending on the story, an informal or almost conversational tone may be appropriate. One idea that never materialized for US Nationals 2010 was an informal after-competition gathering to tell stories. Imagine writing down an engaging story the way you would tell it in person to a group of cubers. We have reposted the first story, "WCA's scrambling orientation," from this thread.

Please send stories to the gmail account 'uncletysonstorytime' with subject line "Uncle Tyson: story submission" with the following information:
* Your real name (this will be displayed on the post)
* Title
* Story itself
Submissions will be reviewed before being posted.

Please also let me know if you would like to be an editor or a semi-regular contributer. We will add your wordpress account as a co-author.

Looking forward to some great stories!

macky


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah, this sounds like a great idea!
I was really wishing the storytime after Nationals would have happened, but alas, it did not.

I shall be submitting one before too long.

Thanks,
statue


----------



## blade740 (Dec 2, 2010)

> lists of awesome things about Lars Petrus and Stefan Pochmann.



-Lars Petrus
-Stefan Pochmann

'nuff said.


----------



## flan (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate being new on the scene lol!


----------



## Carrot (Dec 2, 2010)

flan said:


> I hate being new on the scene lol!


 
I have been there =D 3 years ago xD


----------



## Owen (Dec 2, 2010)

Best idea ever. I'll definatly try to come up with a story.


----------



## macky (Dec 2, 2010)

Owen said:


> Best idea ever. I'll definatly try to come up with a story.


Please! But if you write "definatly," I'll have no choice but to reject your submission.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2010)

At least he isn't defiantly coming up with a story.

I'd help you guys out but I don't think I know any except the time Lucas forgot the scorecards (and that wasn't very long ago).


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 2, 2010)

I remember a 2 part YouTube video of a cuber here who raced against his fellow high school student. It was a few laps around the track, but, before they could begin their foot race, they had to finish solving a 3x3. It was a very close race. Many spectators cheered them on.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 2, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I remember a 2 part YouTube video of a cuber here who raced against his fellow high school student. It was a few laps around the track, but, before they could begin their foot race, they had to finish solving a 3x3. It was a very close race. Many spectators cheered them on.


Ian.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 3, 2010)

Owen said:


> Best idea ever. I'll definatly try to come up with a story.


 
d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y


----------



## macky (Dec 6, 2010)

New story: "Asian lucky draw champion" by Feliks Zemdegs

A few comments for others thinking of submitting a story. This is about the minimum required length. Despite the length, the cubers directly involved will certainly enjoy recalling this, maybe some others who were there can say, "ooh, so that was what all the noise was about." With personal stories, the sort of details about the cubers involved that faz included (how fast is Jihan? how did he do?) help the readers understand the background a bit more. Concise specific examples are nice.

The tone could be more informal, but this is the right idea for at least one type of stories we want to read!


----------



## iwinoky (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure how to embed but here's the race:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCE_0p3bkaM



rjohnson_8ball said:


> I remember a 2 part YouTube video of a cuber here who raced against his fellow high school student. It was a few laps around the track, but, before they could begin their foot race, they had to finish solving a 3x3. It was a very close race. Many spectators cheered them on.


----------



## macky (Dec 6, 2010)

Ian! Would you mind if I reposted your post here to the blog?


----------



## iwinoky (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't mind!



macky said:


> Ian! Would you mind if I reposted your post here to the blog?


----------



## Owen (Dec 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y


 
Bleh, I thought I fixed that. I definatly won't make that mistake again.


----------



## macky (Dec 6, 2010)

Posted here. Thanks!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 6, 2010)

*Story !!!*



macky said:


> Posted here. Thanks!


 
The fast cuber is the star and the cube 3x3 not the fewest move challenger. Oddly enough I'm in the shade and I relive the cube in the world without any championship. That's the main reason that my story is not known by many people.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP6DZHvCYLU


Specialist corner cube


----------



## irontwig (Dec 6, 2010)

Guimond :3


----------



## macky (Dec 6, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> The fast cuber is the star and the cube 3x3 not the fewest move challenger. Oddly enough I'm in the shade and I relive the cube in the world without any championship. That's the main reason that my story is not known by many people.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP6DZHvCYLU
> 
> ...



Peut-être que tu peux écrire ton histoire en français ? Je peux fournir une traduction. C'est l'occasion parfaite de nous raconter qu'est-ce qui s'est vraiment passé....

[edit] et non, tes vidéos comptent pas.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 6, 2010)

Vous voulez dire que vous ne pouvez pas le comprendre, Macky?


----------



## macky (Dec 7, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Vous voulez dire que vous ne pouvez pas le comprendre, Macky?


eh bah...non lol. et pourquoi tu me vouvoies?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2010)

Je ne pense pas que Guimond peut s'expliquer rationnellement


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Lucas forgot the scorecards


 
AND I HAD TO DRIVE BACK FOR THEM 

But he's never forgotten since!


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 7, 2010)

Stryker Z story?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 7, 2010)

Someone who has more time than me (dan, andrew, tim, dave, rowe, pat?) should write up something about post-awards shenanigans at nats09. Revolution in the dark and a million relays etc. Or I might do it later. Who knows.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2010)

shelley said:


> AND I HAD TO DRIVE BACK FOR THEM !


 
me too D:

And then I failed the first round because I was so mad and not warmed up.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 7, 2010)

If people post stories that they think need covered, but don't have the background to do so, I suggest noting the stories here.

Some stuff that may or may not be appropriate for this that I'll probably write up
-My first competition, and how I got to meet and talk to Chris Hardwick, later seeing his 5BLD WR!
-How I got into cubing.
-Orangina
-How OHITA Magic started, and how the rest of my competition went (Cumberland Valley Open 2009)

I would include a Shane story, but I feel as though that may be rude considering the blog atmosphere?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Someone who has more time than me (dan, andrew, tim, dave, rowe, pat?) should write up something about post-awards shenanigans at nats09. Revolution in the dark and a million relays etc. Or I might do it later. Who knows.


 
I miss the rolly revolution game.


----------



## macky (Dec 7, 2010)

Reposted Chris Hardwick's historical account "My perception of the cubing community over the last 10 years" to here.


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Stryker Z story?


 
Yes. Lucas needs to do this.


----------



## macky (Dec 7, 2010)

New story: "Life Lessons^3" by Evan Gates. Written as a college entrance essay in 2004 or 2005.


----------



## emg (Dec 7, 2010)

why is there a password protected post?


----------



## macky (Dec 7, 2010)

It's a secret. I'll make it private for now.

[edit]

An unpublished personal/historical commentary by Dan Knights: "My Golden Time with Rubik’s Cube"


----------



## blade740 (Dec 8, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Someone who has more time than me (dan, andrew, tim, dave, rowe, pat?) should write up something about post-awards shenanigans at nats09. Revolution in the dark and a million relays etc. Or I might do it later. Who knows.


 
THE CAKE!!!


----------



## macky (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, someone actually pick up these ideas and write something!

Two new stories for you this morning:
"The Rants of a Bitter Old Man, or: A Brief Interlude on the Evolution of Cubing Technology" by Vincent Sheu
"Meeting THE Breandan Vallance" by Anthony Brooks


----------



## macky (Dec 25, 2010)

This Christmas, Lucas Garron tells you about the Stryker Z.


----------



## macky (Dec 28, 2010)

A story by me: "You Can Thank/Blame Me for..."

Let me know if there's something we can thank/blame you for.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 28, 2010)

macky said:


> A story by me: "You Can Thank/Blame Me for..."
> 
> Let me know if there's something we can thank/blame you for.


 
Has there been a story on the origins of mystery puzzles yet?

I should probably also write a story about the story of meeting Macky, and the first Caltech competition back in 2004.


----------



## macky (Dec 28, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Has there been a story on the origins of mystery puzzles yet?
> 
> I should probably also write a story about the story of meeting Macky, and the first Caltech competition back in 2004.



No. Yes, more stories please!


----------



## macky (Jan 10, 2011)

The Valentine Cube Incident
though I really would have loved to get some input from Tyson himself, after all these years.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 10, 2011)

macky said:


> A story by me: "You Can Thank/Blame Me for..."
> 
> Let me know if there's something we can thank/blame you for.


 
This is awesome. Hindsight is a *****.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 11, 2011)

I love these stories, you people are just awesome!



macky said:


> The Valentine Cube Incident



Maybe Macky's rose scared the girl off, too shy for competition...


----------



## Moss (Jan 11, 2011)

I think that I am going to submit a story about how Rubik's Cube helped me to pick up a girl.


----------



## Vincents (May 20, 2011)

Someone want to pick up the "other" Valentine's Day incident involving Andy Tsao and Lucas Garron?


----------



## macky (Jul 28, 2011)

Stefan Pochmann and the Rubik's Revolution

(This thread should be moved, by the way.)


----------



## macky (Oct 9, 2011)

A story by Tyson: The Origin of the Mystery Puzzle


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 9, 2011)

I used to play that lightning reaction game all the time! I do believe that I have never lost a game.
</shameless bragging>


----------

